# Help me ID this Cichlid



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What cichlid is this, I got him for free from a friend who had no idea what fish were he got him because he was "pretty" then it got 10in and ate his tetras so I took him. I have no idea what he is please help!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like a convict hybrid


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

The guy at my lfs said flowerhorn/fire mouth hybrid. 

All I know is he's beating up on everyone lol even my 12in Severums fear him


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the shape is off for a fire mouth but that's my guess only because of the dark stripes. I'll let others guess though. I'm not to sure.

Did you change everything in the tank up when you put him in? That's the one thing you can't slack on with cichlids everything must be changed up.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes lol I recycle my decor everytime I put new fish in I take stuff out and put "new" stuff in. But I have no clues as to what he is, he looks like a hybrid


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea he's for sure a hybrid I'm just not sure of what. The most common hybrid though is convicts they breed with anything that's why it was my first guess. There are a few other cichlid people here that will guess on it as well. The forum is more active in the afternoon. Like now there's 7 people looking at it but no one is commenting. Lazy people lol.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what I usually do, I browse and don't comment or post unless I need advice or have good knowledge to pass on


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I comment on everything lol well most only if I know what I'm talking about. In this case I took my best guess.
What tank do you have set up for these big fish? You have pictures?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a 75g with 2 350 bio wheels and a magnum 350 canister it's a lil overstocked but I clean it weekly and do filter maintaince every other week


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's not bad I love te 350 bio wheels I have two of them and I love them. I got both for dirt cheap


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a bunch of extra filters laying around, I like to over filter my tanks anyway


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Me to on my cichlid tank I have a 12x an hour turnover. Keeps it nice and clean


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I still get poop on top the sand every now and then but guess that's what I get for using sand. So has anyone else even hinted as to what this fish may be


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would suggest one of the cichlid websites...you would most likely have better luck there..


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I must've browsed like 50 pages on different sites of pics of cichlids and I got nothing lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I love sand, iv got good filtration in all my tanks besides my planted one and nothing sits at the top of any of them. Sand is the best thing iv done for my tanks. Remember if you go with rocks all that poop is going to get wedged in them making the tank worse off.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Go to the Cichlid forum and ask someone there. They will almost assuredly know.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

which one?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That's its name "The Cichlid Forum"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/
They have extensive libraries and pictures etc. And a pretty good forum where you could get a solid ID. They should be able to tell you what the hybrid mix is. Regardless of the answer- he's pretty


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its new world. Most likely SA, but it could be central. All flowerhorns are hybrid and many are mean. if its a hybrid you won't find a matching pic. 

But you can also ask here: http://cichlid.org/ (the American Cichlid As.) and on MFK (monsterfishkeepers.com)


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

looks like a flowerhorn for sure going to get the size of an oscar i have one now with my albino oscar


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it a pure flowerhorn


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

mine? yea costs me around 60$ for a two inch baby lol its huge now about the 15" now


----------

